# 2016 420



## Dirty_Girty07 (Feb 13, 2018)

hey guys new here and alot of info. can't find the exact answer I'm looking for soni figured I'd ask. I have a 2016 honda rancher 420 SRA dct and have a big gun full exhaust and power box currently I'm running 26 s/w buzz saw xc tires, love the tires but wanting to go bigger to get the ground clearance a little higher at the rear axle. it currently has a HL lift kit on it so clearance isn't an issue. my question is how big can I go with out a gear reduction. have been looking at 28s but considered 30 mudlite xxl bc I can get a set at a good price. thanks for the info and love the forum


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure and hope someone that knows for sure will chime in but as I recall, the 420 can handle 28s without the reduction.. some say. Others say 27s is it. Anyway I think 30s is over the line in any case without reduction.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree with NMK... Unless you find a really lightweight tire, like the Maxxis Zilla. With that you might could go to a 30" tire. Especially since the 28's run short. 

Otherwise I would stick with 28's.


----------

